# B544 overcab bed slowly sinking



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi,

we took posession of our '02 B Klasse 544 on Thursday and have taken it out for its first weekend outing.

Generally well pleased, but after using the overcab bed for a night (and following the Hymer manual and putting the table up there whilst travelling back) we noticed that the overcab bed was low at the front, partially obscuring the forward view.
[Not massively obscuring - you can still see to drive - but less view than there was before.]

Standing in the middle at the front and gently pressing upwards with my back raised the bed but over the next couple of days (driving to and from work) the bed 'bounces' a little when going over bumps and humps and is gradually working its way down again.

The safety strap at the back is done up, and tightening that up as far as it will go does not seem to improve things.

Is this a sign of worn gas struts, or just something that Hymers are prone to do?

The bed is quite stiff to pull down and push back up.

The van is booked in next weeek to have a sticky front door looked at and some security locks fitted, so there is an opportunity to get the gas struts done if required.

Cheers

LGC


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Id be very surpised on an 02 plate, but best to get it checked.

Are you saying its effectively tipping/tilting forward as the belt is holding the rear?

Mines an older variety and bed/struts still tight as a drum.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

If you have beding eg a pillow pushed towards the side of the bed nearest to the windscreen then the bed will lower slightly.

The gap between the bed and the top of the cab on that side isn't very wide, hence anything rumpled up like a duvet with cause a problem.

Roy


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Sounds like weak gas struts to me . . have a word with Peter Hambilton, they will sort you out [without being ripped off]
http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/index.html


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

The beds are difficult to put up and down if there is no bedding on them and our bed does 'bounce' a bit on the road - but dipping down at the front doesn't sound good.

Bill says, "Needs new gas strutts then", but I say, definitely get it checked by an expert.

*edit* - You put the table up there? I've never seen that in a manual but I do know that the Hymer table is one mighty heavy piece of equipment - I wouldn't be putting it up there while travelling. 

/goes to check web for advice.


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

takeaflight said:


> If you have beding eg a pillow pushed towards the side of the bed nearest to the windscreen then the bed will lower slightly.
> 
> The gap between the bed and the top of the cab on that side isn't very wide, hence anything rumpled up like a duvet with cause a problem.
> 
> Roy


Before you spend money I would take all the bedding off the bed and see if it still happens. We had just the same and it was caused by the extra thickness of our mattress toppers...

HTH


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Our 534 has a collapsible table that is part of the back bed, but if yours is anywhere near the same weight as that I admire you for lifting it that high. Small wonder the bed bounces a bit on humps 8O 8O 

Mike


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Teach me to read the post, if you are putting a table up there then the bed will sink and any bump in the road the bed will probably sink even further.

Before wasting money on struts etc, take the table off and go for a drive.


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Check out the advice from Takeaflight first - table might be the problem.

I had a similar problem on my 2001 Hymer - increasingly had to put a shoulder under the bed to put it back up in the morning. 

Eventually one hydraulic strut failed spectacularly and bed wouldn't raise. If it doesn't go up and down under more or less fingertip control you may have the start of a problem.

Brian


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Looks like you need new gas struts I have seen that problem before

Aido


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

The manual does state that the table should be stowed in the bed 8O I personally leave the table in its location whilst travelling. What's puzzling me is the fact that your table is dropping only at the front. Mine works on a parallelogram mechanism & the back & front of the bed rise & fall by the same amount. My bed does bounce a little if I hit a big dip suddenly but always ends up in the fully stowed position.

I'd try removing the table & see what happens.

D.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

*The manual made me do it.....*

Thanks for all the replies so far.

The Hymer manual (yes, I sat down and read through it on our first weekend away) clearly states that the table (in the dinette fitting) is potentially dangerous when driving as it is not securely fixed. It should be stowed in the pull down bed when travelling.

The table is certainly not securely fixed. You insert one end into a channel at a 45 degree tilt, and let the leg down at the other end. It will slide along the channel either way (very useful for getting in and out). It is therefore likely to slide into any passenger in the dinette area under braking, and a violent swerver/bounce could easily unseat the table from its mountings.

The manual doesn't say anything about leaving the bed made up, but neither does it say that you should remove everything but the ladder and table before travelling. My current view is that if you can't travel with the bed made up this should be stated very clearly in the manual, and the manual is very clear about most other things which could involve safety.

To re-state the main problem:

whilst travelling, with the rear of the bed secured with the safety strap, the front of the bed sinks progressively lower through time. This gradually obscures more and more of the windscreen.

The bed contains:

under sheet
duvet
4 pillows
ladder
table

Raising and lowering the bed is hard - it requires a good deal of muscle to make it move up or down.

To get the front up fully you have to get under the front and apply gentle pressure - using your back is good as it spreads the load on the underside of the bed.

I am going with the theory that the gas struts are getting 'tired'.

Cheers

LGC


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi lgc,
see other post in section for 544 bed.
simon


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

LGC

Almost certainly the tired struts - exactly my symptoms!

If I have done this right see my own thread here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-46975-.html

Otherwise just look on the Hymer forum on here and I'm a few posts below you. I'd advise you to get it done because otherwise yand ou break it / them end up without a bed. Also you can't drive the vehicle because the bed won't go up safely.

It would appear from the answers to my thread that the replacement can be done without smashing the windscreen (!!!!!!!) but needs a lot of strength and / or a professional.

Good luck.

Brian


----------

